# Castrating a 4 mo old ram lamb?



## Rvrfshr

I just bought a 4 month old Dorper/Khatadan cross ram lamb and need to relieve him of his package.

I have banded week old lambs without incident, but have never castrated surgically.

My first question Is this lamb too old to band?

What are the possible complications from banding at this age.

If I have to do it surgically I need some coaching.

I know that I will need antibiotics, antiseptics, bandages, and a surgical instrument.  I lack the knowledge, technique and experience but am willing to learn.

Any comments, suggestion or pointers or videos would be most appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## bonbean01

Not much in favour of the surgical approach, but this used to be the only way it was done before the bands.  Would rather band if possible.


----------



## secuono

I think a lamb was 3-4 mo when I banded him last year. He was fine for the most part, there was a week near the end where he eventually got a bit off, but bounced right back.


----------



## bcnewe2

I'd rather do it a bit earlier but I've seen it done at almost any age where the band will fit around the sack.

I think it hurts them more than the young ones but the deed must be done!


----------



## boothcreek

I've been told  as long as the band fits over the testicles banding is just fine no matter the age.

Just recently had to surgically castrate a 2 yr old ram myself. I would rather avoid doing that again, it went really well but the reason I picked a job that deals with cutting into DEAD animals instead of LIVE ones is the fear of cutting the wrong thing and doing permanent(fatal) damage... The ram was fine(didn't even bleed all that much) and healed great, but again I rather not repeat that experience if I don't have to.


----------



## bcnewe2

And no matter what you do I'd be sure I was giving a tetanus vaccine and watching for infection.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Banding should be fine!!! I have done it on 3-4 month old lambs and have had no issues!!!!


----------



## Rvrfshr

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Banding should be fine!!! I have done it on 3-4 month old lambs and have had no issues!!!!


This is reasurring and my preferred method of dealing with this.

Thanks for all of the comments and feedback.


----------

